# PR for Canada From India



## jcheema (Mar 9, 2014)

I am a Software Engineer in India..I have done B.tech in Electronics And Communication.In IT Field I have total 2.5 years experience.I want to get Permanent Resident card of Canada based on point system from India.Can Someone please tell me some links for this or any suggestions.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Citizenship and Immigration Canada


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Lillianharvey said:


> is it good or baf ?


Is what good or baf(sic)?


----------

